# Dog walkers face complete ban from many or all of the New Forest car parks



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The New Forest Dog Owners Group was formed when there were rumours that it was proposed to take away the right of dog owners to walk in the New Forest off-lead. Now the National Park Authority is proposing to take away the ability of dog owners to walk in some or most parts of the New Forest at any time.

The New Forest National Park Authority has tossed aside months of consultations with local stakeholders, and proposes swinging restrictions on traditional Forest users, primarily dog owners but also other groups that regularly use the Forest.

NFDOG NOTICEBOARD


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

what on earth is this country coming to? if we become much more of a nanny state god help us.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

How stupid - we camp in the newforest most years and since getting the dogs have really enjoyed walking through various bits of the New Forrest - You see hundreds of people out enjoying the country side. Dog walkers, families cyclists etc and everyone is friendly and no one minds each others hobbies.
I just don't see why this is happening.
I know not to walk my dogs in areas of ground nesting birds - they put great big signs up to tell me not to !!!


----------

